

Apple’s iMessage Will Not Kill Anything; Here's Why? - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/06/08/imessage-not-kill/

======
jamn
Obvious point, yet horribly argued.

It is clear to everybody that iMessage is not a platform-independent to send
messages today. Thus, there is still a need for BBM, SMS, and all.

However, the distribution of people who own iPhones is not as uniform as the
author seems to imply. Sure, maybe there are only 5 iPhones for every 95 other
phones; however, I know my girlfriend, parents, and close friends all own at
least one iOS device. The service will remove the need for SMS for those who
are in the same situation, and the extent to which this happens is not
addressed here in any valuable form.

It is also true that GTalk may have a higher usage, and I'd be thrilled if
iMessage worked with GTalk (I think). However, iMessage will be tightly
integrated into the Phone application, which makes it much more convenient to
use than any other IM service on the iPhone. Maybe iMessage/GTalk
interoperability would make iMessage more effective; this doesn't mean as it
stands iMessage will be ineffective.

